
239 Experts with 1 Big Claim: The Coronavirus Is Airborne - ryanar
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/04/health/239-experts-with-1-big-claim-the-coronavirus-is-airborne.html
======
deegles
I really don’t want to go back to the office. This week will be a tough
conversation with my manager about WFH until there’s a vaccine.

